# The Hideous Horror on Howe 2013



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Pictures from my haunt this year. We did our first garage walkthrough, which was phenomenally successful, but a tremendous amount of work. Unfortunately, I had technical difficulties with the video camera so I only have pictures.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool haunt! I love your witches and I swear I saw one of them move. Your Pepper's Ghost was just wonderful and I love the snow on the graveyard. I know it's probably a pain, but I love snow! Two thumbs up!


----------



## Chad-O-Lantern (Jan 5, 2014)

Great looking haunt!! I love the lighting!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your cemetary looks old and established, love the fire under your cauldron, Gil A Teen-clever, very nice set up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the witches and the gargoyle column toppers.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, thanks I needed to see this today, brought me right back to the wonderfulest of nights.....Halloween. What is that song that is playing in your video? I like it, never heard it before, would like to get it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

kprimm said:


> What is that song that is playing in your video? I like it, never heard it before, would like to get it.


It's "A Broom with a View" by Kristen Lawrence. I actually bought the mp3 album on Amazon.com last night after hearing the soundtrack on the video, which is another reason to thank Dead Things for posting it


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Great Pepper's Ghost! All of it is very nice.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I also liked a couple of the tombstones "Gill a Teen- a tisket a tasket his head in a basket" I think that's what it said, and Dr. Chard, he filled half the graveyard- haha
I really chuckled at those. But no picture of the shiatsu spider? a nice grave grabber, too. Nicely done.


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Love your cemetery. Where did you get the gargoyles that are on top of your columns? I'm looking to get a pair just like those. Thanks.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great looking haunt...NICE WORK....!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely job! Great lighting and some wonderful props. Well done.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great looking haunt, and even prettier under snow. Did you have snow on Halloween night?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Beautiful cemetery. I really enjoyed seeing everything. You had so many nice elements it would be waaaay to hard for me to choose one thing. I liked all of it!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great haunt with lots of interest!
Really nice job putting it together...you must be the pride of your town!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments everyone!
ActionJax, I made the gargoyles following a tutorial of the amazing Stolloween. 2L pop bottles and paper mache, with a hose to hook up with the 400W foggers in each of the columns. In hindsight, paper mache is not the best choice for my situation as mice get into the garage and eat them! They are about half fiberglass now (patching up the mice meals!).
Scareme, we had snow about mid month and it stuck around until, well, now! This year it was only a couple of inches. I had to dig out from almost 2 feet a couple of years back.
Lunatic, I am sure my neighbours would run me out with torches and pitchforks if they could! But they can't. I have torches and pitchfork protection!


----------

